# Outrageous price for replacing wood



## Roofing101-1 (11 mo ago)

Dear all,
I would like to get some input on a recent roof replacement I had done. Specifically, the cost to replace the wood. It’s a smaller older home with a flat roof. After tear off I was told that some woodwork need to be done. I immediately called the company to get more info and was then told once the wood worker completes the assessment I would get an update for the cost before proceeding; since it’s an older home at the same time I requested a quote for replacing the insulation as well. However, the next day I headed to the property and found that all wood had already been replaced and they were starting with the next step. Thinking, ok maybe they just included it since it seemed like they didn’t replaced much at all. To my surprise a day later I received a request to sign a form for the cost of the wood work done. $1,440 for 180 lnft. I then reached out to the company and told them that I was supposed to be notified of the cost before proceeding and that I requested a quote to replace the insulation. Was told that the insulation they provide is “very expensive” and that they could provide the quote if desired. I declined as they were already sealing up everything. They sent me pictures of the wood replaced and changed the lnft from 180 to 168 and sent me a new invoice without any explanation. I did have a contractor on site doing some other work and I asked them for a quote if they were to replace the wood: $500 max. So my question is what recourse do I have? Seems like an outrageous price to replace a little wood. The never notified me or consulted with me regarding the wood replacement. Appreciate any input. Thank you in advance


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

How much was the insulation?


----------



## Roofing101-1 (11 mo ago)

roofermann said:


> How much was the insulation?


Didn’t get the quote as they were already sealing back up.


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

So, they are refusing to tell you how much labor and material the insulation took?


----------

